# Joe Fazio



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Congratulations to Joe Fazio for his win at the 3rd leg of the IBO National Championship. For those of you that know Joe and have shot with him, what a day it is to have him in your group. Great shooting on some very difficult ranges. Guess taking one in forehead last year has helped!!!-LOL
Also need to mention congratulations to all the Triple Crown Champions-you have accomplished the most prestiges award in the IBO. To shot very well for 120 targets over 3 months in 3 different locations with varying terrian and conditions truly shows your ability and skills. Again congratulations to all!!


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congrats Joe!! good shooting.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

What devision is he in


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Looked like the happiest guy up on stage to me. Nice go Joe.


----------



## Dman33 (Jun 13, 2005)

Great job Joe! One funny SOB. He shoots in Semi-Pro


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats Joe...


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

I have shot with Joe for alot of years and can't say I ever been around him and not laughed a ton...awesome job and congratulations .........Mike Cogar


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

nice shootin' Joey, you deserve it, nobody I know puts more time into shooting than you..........congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Congrats on fine shooting.
DB


----------



## PAbowhunter86 (Oct 10, 2005)

View attachment 1413836
Congrats Joe


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

for sure joe is a good guy and great shooter. congrats joe


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congratulations ... Joe shot very well on a tuff course


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

yep Joe is a top notch guy i have known him for a long time. he has certainly paid his dues. to all the guys out there that say they cant shoot ibo cause their bow is too slow ask Joe how fast his is going out. also congrats to all of the triple crown winners as well.


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

That was a long time coming Joe, Congrats.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't know Joe personally, but have seen him at Erie shoots a few times


Congrats to you Joe! Some good shooting


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Good shooting joe.congrats on the win and kicking my butt.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Joe is definately fun to shoot with, great job Joe on some very tough courses.


----------



## TTazz (Jun 5, 2002)

Contratualtions Joe/Juice!!!

I cant wait for the parade!!!


----------

